# Changing kitchen faucet, Do I need Teflon tape? Moen to Moen



## Slammed01 (Feb 21, 2013)

Want to install something like this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No Teflon tape---all fittings have rubber washers that do the sealing---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like someone stuffed plumbers putty in there because it was leaking most likely instead of figuring out why it leaked and fixing that.


----------



## Slammed01 (Feb 21, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Looks like someone stuffed plumbers putty in there because it was leaking most likely instead of figuring out why it leaked and fixing that.




So is this going to make removal of old a nightmare? Crap lol


----------



## Slammed01 (Feb 21, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> No Teflon tape---all fittings have rubber washers that do the sealing---




Should I apply ptfe paste to be safe or not needed? YouTube and this forum might save me $100!


----------



## srloren (Jun 8, 2015)

Slammed01, the connectors you will be using do not require Teflon Tape and need to be tightened just beyond hand tight so the rubber seals do their job. If your new sink faucet does not have long cold and hot water connections, be sure to install the connectors prior to installing the faucet if the instructions don't contradict it. It will make the install easier. Good luck.


----------



## Slammed01 (Feb 21, 2013)

Best way to remove plumbers putty? Finally decided on a delta high arc faucet. Going to attempt to do myself since it seems straight forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Slammed01 said:


> Best way to remove plumbers putty?


Agree with Joe, looks like it's been leaking for awhile judging by the stains.

Try carefully working a flat tip screwdriver in there to get an opening, then the rest you probably will be able to pull right out with your fingers.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Where someone put what appears to be plumbers putty is simply the bottom of the valve. The threaded brass tube is the bottom end of the faucet arch. Two of the flexible tubes are the faucet supply lines and are connected to the stop valves. You do not use Teflon tape on those connections. The have "O" rings in the fittings that make them water tight. You tighten those connections hand tight and then tighten about one more turn with a wrench. Do not over tighten.

Water comes up the supply tubes and goes through the valve. It comes out the short tube with the quick disconnect fitting. The longer flexible line goes up through the faucet arch and is connected to the pull out head. It should also have weight attached to it to pull the head back into the faucet arch.

You will disconnect the supply tubes from stop valves. Disconnect the longer flexible line from the quick connect fitting. Remove the weight from the longer line. Pull the faucet head and line out.

To the right you see the black round device that attaches the faucet to the sink. There is another one on the left side. They look like they are simply large nylon screws. If you have problems it will be unscrewing those. They are intended to be hand tight only. However, you will not have much leverage to loosen them.

There may have been a special tool that came with the faucet to tighten them. You can make a tool to loosen the fasteners. Get a piece of 3/4 PVC pipe long enough to extend below the sink. Cut a slot in one end, wide enough and deep enough to fit over the material going through the center of the fastener. Use that to unscrew the fasteners from beneath the sink.

When they are removed the faucet will lift off the sink.


----------



## Slammed01 (Feb 21, 2013)

hkstroud said:


> Where someone put what appears to be plumbers putty is simply the bottom of the valve. The threaded brass tube is the bottom end of the faucet arch. Two of the flexible tubes are the faucet supply lines and are connected to the stop valves. You do not use Teflon tape on those connections. The have "O" rings in the fittings that make them water tight. You tighten those connections hand tight and then tighten about one more turn with a wrench. Do not over tighten.
> 
> Water comes up the supply tubes and goes through the valve. It comes out the short tube with the quick disconnect fitting. The longer flexible line goes up through the faucet arch and is connected to the pull out head. It should also have weight attache to it to pull the head back into the faucet arch.
> 
> ...




THAnk YOU!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I just installed two of the Moen kitchen faucets like you originally showed. Prefer then to Delta.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Old putty is usually hard and brittle. Cut the outer periphery out with a drill motor and bit and the remainder of the putty will come out with the tubing.


----------

